# Shark Fishing Tips



## huntingwood

Hey everyone,

Just looking for some tips from you expert sharkers about fishing from the beaches in Hatteras. A couple of buddies and I have had some success doing this in Florida during the summer, but have only landed small sharks in Hatteras. 

Last summer we generally paddled out medium to large size baits on a couple of Senators and International 50w's. We fished Frisco and Avon using tuna and mahi heads from the fish cleaning station at the marina, as well as fresh caught bluefish and spades and sheepshead that we speared at Frisco pier. We fished mainly at night - although we had a couple of screaming runs that came unbuttoned, all of the sharks that we caught were small, with the biggest around 3 and a half feet. Most of them played with the bait for a long time before taking it, and it wasn't a fight at all bringing them in. Although I'm not sure we could handle any real monsters, we would like to be targeting 6'+ fish.

What water temperatures are you looking for before you start shark fishing this year? Any tips on hot baits? (I noticed that the mates were saving the wahoo heads at the marina). Not looking to blow up your secret spot or techniques, just looking for general advice. Thanks!


----------



## beagle

Circle or J hooks?
Put out a buffet spread of baits in regards to size, ending with a fist sized chunk of something fresh.
Your gear described is gonna put 95% of what you will see here, up on the sand.
Best Luck,
beagle


----------



## matrix

Like beagle said your tackle is going to fine for 95% of the biters that you'll encounter but I have had a 12/0 spooled to the knot! As far as bait goes what you are using is fine, fresh is best if possible...I've caught them on everything from skate wings to tuna heads to dogfish but my favorite baits were fat alberts or bonita.

Ive caught them in water temps down around 58 but I like 62 or better. And the areas you are fishing are fine..Ive caught and have seen caught some real beasts in Frisco but you might try down around the inlet as well.

Good luck


----------



## huntingwood

Thanks guys - I guess I just need to put in the hours once the water temp gets up. I have been mostly using 20/0 circles while my buddy uses big J's. Seems like we have done better with the circles.


----------



## Drumdum

huntingwood said:


> Thanks guys - I guess I just need to put in the hours once the water temp gets up. I have been mostly using 20/0 circles while my buddy uses big J's. Seems like we have done better with the circles.


Really,better with circles on big sharks??? Good for you,I can't say the same,j's have always worked well,and easier to get out of the shark.. 

If you are trying to catch big sharks in the summer,jmo,you are not going to get as many as if you were to try in the spring or fall...


----------



## Frogfish

11/0 Js for me when I'm chasing big sharks.


----------



## catamount

Its kind of comical when you catch a 4 or 5 foot sand shark in the summer how the tourists are amazed and began clearing out of the water. They dont realize they are swimming with them the entire tim they are out there. Its like they think thats the only one. Many times they get bent out of shape as you release it. There r many more than just that one.


----------



## Aaron T

catamount said:


> Its kind of comical when you catch a 4 or 5 foot sand shark in the summer how the tourists are amazed and began clearing out of the water. They dont realize they are swimming with them the entire tim they are out there. Its like they think thats the only one. Many times they get bent out of shape as you release it. There r many more than just that one.


I just moved back to Virginia from Mobile, AL. We wnet to the beach quote a bit around gulf shores and Pensacola and the water is pretty clear. I realized that I didnt like seeing the sharks swimming around me, I prefer not to see them even though i know they are there


----------



## beagle

Agree with Frogfish on the J's. I may change my mind in the future if the ratio changes for me.

I have been trying the big circles now for a couple of years but am still putting more on the sand with big J's. I know how to fish the circ's, just don't seem to get them to stick at the same rate as the J's. 
beagle


----------



## huntingwood

Good to know. I will probably stick with circles in my smaller baits, and try the J's for the bigger baits.

Out of curiousity, do you normally rig using a fixed or sliding weight? My normal rig is 80 lb mainline to swivel to 15-20 feet of 400 lb mono, to snap swivel with fixed weight, to 10-12 feet of coated cable to hook.


----------



## tbird6971

In my opinion the best time for the bigger sharks is any time from now till june :fishing:


----------



## ncsharkman

If you want to "feel" good about the possable pain a shark may feel then for goodness sake use a circle hook. If, on the other hand you actually want to catch a big shark
then use a big old nasty "J" hook or two with the biggest piece of "alby" you can float out!


----------



## Drumdum

ncsharkman said:


> If you want to "feel" good about the possable pain a shark may feel then for goodness sake use a circle hook. If, on the other hand you actually want to catch a big shark
> then use a big old nasty "J" hook or two with the biggest piece of "alby" you can float out!


 Exactly....


----------



## surf rat

The best way I have found to catch sharks is to fish for Drum and Cobia.


----------



## justinstewart

surf rat said:


> The best way I have found to catch sharks is to fish for Drum and Cobia.


Hahaha! surf rat, that is definately the best way to catch them.

Circles are much better than J's in this specific application, especially if you have a longshore current. If you guys aren't hooking them with circles, you are doing something wrong; like hooking the bait to deep, not letting them eat long enough, or using the wrong size hook.


It's much easier to twist out a circle with a long dehooker than it is to fish a j hook out of a shark's stomach. Seriously, they are apex predators, they grow slowly, put in time and learn to use a circle correctly. You will catch more and it's better for the fish. Win-Win

This post is from someone with 150+ days a year on the sand fishing specifically for sharks for 5+ years. I used to love J hooks. Now I catch more fish and they fight harder b/c they aren't gut hooked... Granted, you will still gut hook garbos with big circles if you don't get to the rod quick enough...


----------



## Drumdum

justinstewart said:


> Hahaha! surf rat, that is definately the best way to catch them.
> 
> Circles are much better than J's in this specific application, especially if you have a longshore current. If you guys aren't hooking them with circles, you are doing something wrong; like hooking the bait to deep, not letting them eat long enough, or using the wrong size hook.
> 
> 
> It's much easier to twist out a circle with a long dehooker than it is to fish a j hook out of a shark's stomach. Seriously, they are apex predators, they grow slowly, put in time and learn to use a circle correctly. You will catch more and it's better for the fish. Win-Win
> 
> This post is from someone with 150+ days a year on the sand fishing specifically for sharks for 5+ years. I used to love J hooks. Now I catch more fish and they fight harder b/c they aren't gut hooked... Granted, you will still gut hook garbos with big circles if you don't get to the rod quick enough...


 I respect your opinion and your right to it on this,as you have put in your time... Then again,so have I... If you set a hook on a shark,and he's guthooked when you get him there,you probably let him eat too long.. Been catching sharks,at first by choice,after that as incidental catches for over 35yrs now,and a j will hookem,imho,more consistantly than a circle... We will most definatly have to agree to disagree on a circle coming out of a shark easier than a j.. With a j there is no "circling the hook out",simply push down and it should pop right out.. If it's too deep,cut the leader as close as you can to the fish and let it go.. For the most part,if released fairly quickly without a bunch of pics and time on the sand,sharks are pretty hardy rascals... 

OBTW,surfrat is without a doubt correct,ya wanna catch a shark fish for drum or cobia,works every time...


----------



## ncsharkman

surf rat said:


> The best way I have found to catch sharks is to fish for Drum and Cobia.


 You are so right, and if you want to land a nice cobia just put out a lve bait under a balloon for shark at night! I caught a couple of nice cobias year before last doing this and my wife caught a 60 pound cobia shark fishing one night! I always seem to hook up giant rays when I heaver fish for sharks, Do you think if I start "ray" fishing I can catch cobias or sharks?
Dave Wolfe


----------



## sunburntspike

ncsharkman said:


> You are so right, and if you want to land a nice cobia just put out a lve bait under a balloon for shark at night! I caught a couple of nice cobias year before last doing this and my wife caught a 60 pound cobia shark fishing one night! I always seem to hook up giant rays when I heaver fish for sharks, Do you think if I start "ray" fishing I can catch cobias or sharks?
> Dave Wolfe


 dave,you can "cobia fish " all night as long as you bring your wife,but if you "accidently" hook a shark i'll cut your line for you. i know how you hate those toothy critters


----------



## ncsharkman

Darn right, Thats why I'm a member of the "waning gibbis Guppy busters"!
N.C. Guppy Man


----------



## dudeondacouch

catamount said:


> Its kind of comical when you catch a 4 or 5 foot sand shark in the summer how the tourists are amazed and began clearing out of the water. They dont realize they are swimming with them the entire tim they are out there. Its like they think thats the only one. Many times they get bent out of shape as you release it. There r many more than just that one.



This always amuses me. Most people have no idea how close in big fish are. I've turned around in just over knee deep water and had to wait for a 4' hammer to finish his business before I could pass without disturbing him.


----------



## huntingwood

Bought some 12/0 J's today - I will be trying them along with the 20/0 circles in the coming weeks.

That's interesting that you have done well with cobia at night, as I usually hear that they are not as active when it's dark...

I like shark fishing, but I would rather catch a big cobia any day.


----------



## ncsharkman

Actually cobia do feed at night, especially around old pier pilings like is in front of my home pier [OBX]! No one fishes for them which is fine with me. i caught a #40 one night then a friend caught a #48 the next night and I caught another #30 that night also. I like cobia to eat but I must admit I'm partial to the big toothy critters!
Dave


----------

